# Shutter Issue with 5D Mk3



## fishman2112 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi All,
I am loving my new 5D Mk3 but am having a slight issue. Every now and again when I'm firing off multiple shots in a row, I will hear the shutter "stick" almost as if the shutter speed was somehow slowed down for one shot. I also notice the red light holding steady until the shutter releases again. Strangely enough, though the exposure of the affected shot does not seem off. Not sure if I'm explaining this correctly, but if anyone knows what might be happening, please enlighten me.

I am using Sandisk Extreme CF and SD cards with 60 mb/s write speed.

Thanks!


----------



## RunAndGun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like it's just the buffer filling.


----------



## rpt (Nov 1, 2012)

Do you write images to the SD card? If so, turn that off and check. Also go to 90 MB/s cards and check.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 1, 2012)

sounds like a slow shutter speed has been selected...


----------



## thebowtie (Nov 1, 2012)

Could it be that you are shooting JPEG, and have extreme low-light Noise Reduction on?
As I understand it - if you have it on, it will take a long time to process then store each picture under these circumstances.

Just an idea.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2012)

Several good suggestions above.
When you shoot high fps, the camera has internal memory that holds or buffers images while they are being written to a memory card. Even a fast memory card is slow by comparison to the speed of the buffer. Once the buffer is full, the camera pauses until there is room in the buffer to begin taking images again.
If you write to both a compact flash card and a SD card, the SD card is typically much slower than a Compact Flash Card, and the camera will be limited to the slowest card.
For the best possible performance, get a very fast 1000X Compact Flash Card (Lexar), and do not enable writing to a SD Card. If you only use a SD card, performance will suffer. The 5D Mark III cannot make use of UHS-1 SD card capabilities, so what you may think is a fast SD card is actually much slower than advertised.


----------



## bigmag13 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just went to check my 3 regarding this issue. I noticed it when doing multi-exprs. it lagged after 6 shots then continued to shoot the last 3 shots in multi shot mode. I just changed the settings to no high ISO NR, no Highlight TP, no long exp NR. same lag after six shots ( 9 shots H spd shutter). 
I changed to 8 shots, the same 7 ditto, six no lag. i thought it VERY DARN STRANGE! 
how can you shoot a 9 frame multi-shot when this lags like so. 
before the storm I planned to call canon and exercise my CPS rights ( lol), but i will hit them on the jack as soon as i can.

I had that image in my mind i saw of a gymnast taking to the pummel horse during the Olympics that a photog got. PERFECTLY CAPTURED 4 images of her in one frame on the approach and making hand contact with the horse ( me yelling to my wife that my cam does that!!! her saying yeah baby , i know).


----------



## bigmag13 (Nov 1, 2012)

bigmag13 said:


> I just went to check my 3 regarding this issue. I noticed it when doing multi-exprs. it lagged after 6 shots then continued to shoot the last 3 shots in multi shot mode. I just changed the settings to no high ISO NR, no Highlight TP, no long exp NR. same lag after six shots ( 9 shots H spd shutter).
> I changed to 8 shots, the same 7 ditto, six no lag. i thought it VERY DARN STRANGE!
> how can you shoot a 9 frame multi-shot when this lags like so.
> before the storm I planned to call canon and exercise my CPS rights ( lol), but i will hit them on the jack as soon as i can.
> ...


----------



## fishman2112 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. To clarify, this is only happening amidst repeated shooting. It'll pause for a few seconds and then resume its previous speed. Even in single-shot mode. I write to my cards individually, and have noticed the problem regardless of which card I'm currently writing to. It all seems sporadic and arbitrary, but maybe I'm missing something?

I actually replaced my first mk3 because I assumed it was a defective camera. Now that it's doing it on my new mk3, I'm starting to wonder what I could possibly be doing to cause this. Or maybe it's just a question of understanding how it works.


----------



## bigmag13 (Nov 1, 2012)

i put my gear away. can you check if it lags w/ M-RAW or small RAW files?


----------



## fishman2112 (Nov 1, 2012)

I only shoot full raw. havent tried the others. however, i cannot make the issue happen. It just happens when it wants to.


----------



## bigmag13 (Nov 1, 2012)

it does it every single time when i try multi! wow, guess i gotta put the call in tmrw.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 1, 2012)

bigmag13 said:


> it does it every single time when i try multi! wow, guess i gotta put the call in tmrw.



Do you mean exposure bracketing? with ev0 ev-3 ev-2 ev-1 ev+1 ev+2 ev+3 ?


----------



## bigmag13 (Nov 2, 2012)

no. in plain multi shot mode.


----------



## sach100 (Nov 2, 2012)

Could it be that HDR is enabled? 

if the exposure isn't changing then the lag could be due to some other setting/issue.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 2, 2012)

First day I got mine I checked out the 6 frames per second to see the difference over the 550d
shooting with only CF 533x
Is this not normal that it shoots of 6 then lags to about 2 - 3 shots per second there after?


----------

